# Problems with Kodak ESPOffice 2170



## Greenlover (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi,

I am having difficulty with my Kodak ESP Office 2170. I am getting a very faded image (practically blank) and I have run the troubleshooting suggestions (Clean Printhead, and Calibrate Printer) several times. At first I assumed that I was out of ink, but I replaced the cartridge and the levels also indicate that it is full. I bought the printer about 3 months ago. Any suggestions? 

Thanks so much for any assistance!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Ink blockage (dried-up, old ink) in the printhead may be causing it. Sometimes even the driver's cleaning cycle cannot clear such blockages if they are severe. 

Removing the ink cartridges and putting a few drops of alcohol-based solvent down each hole in the printhead, and leaving to soak overnight, may clear it.


----------

